# 1940(?) New World picked off Facebook Marketplace



## jimbo53 (Oct 12, 2020)

Got lucky on FBM the other day. Not totally sure of year: ssn H07717. Everything to my uneducated eye looks proper and original, but would appreciate any commentary as to what I have and any experience in refurbishing it.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 12, 2020)

Nice ride, congrats @jimbo53 ! That looks like Pat's bike? Sweet deal!


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 12, 2020)

Yep. Pat‘s  moving to GA and this was his last bike. Found a pair of NOS Uniroyal 26 x 1.375  tires on eBay so it’ll be a rider in no time!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 12, 2020)

That is about as untouched as possible.  NOS tires and you are ready to go!  Nice!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 12, 2020)

nice!  I plan on getting one of those for $20.00 at a yard sale some day.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 20, 2020)

1motime said:


> That is about as untouched as possible.  NOS tires and you are ready to go!  Nice!



NOS UNIROYAL Touring 26 x 1.375 tires came in the other day!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 20, 2020)

Those are beautiful!  Hope they go on smoothly!


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 20, 2020)

They went on great! New tubes and rim strips and they’re ready to hit the road!


----------



## 1motime (Oct 20, 2020)

jimbo53 said:


> They went on great! New tubes and rim strips and they’re ready to hit the road!
> 
> View attachment 1287909
> 
> View attachment 1287910



WOW  NOS doesn't always mean good as new.  Those are something else!  And they went on.  Congratulations


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 20, 2020)

Really like all the molding sprue and flashing  which I normally remove, but this shows the tires really are NEW old stock, so I’ll leave as is. This is my first prewar with 26x1 3/8” tires with 50 psi tubes. Will love that low rolling resistance.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 21, 2020)

I did get the serial number verified as a 1941. Got the tires and wheels on and wiped down, but gonna leave as is. Took her for a ride and those 50psi lightweight tires sure do roll nice and smooth! Got some shots in the sun. Man, what a sweet bike!


----------



## Oilit (Oct 21, 2020)

Winning on a Schwinn! Schwinning!


----------

